# Watch out for that oxygen mask!!!



## KenpoTess (Feb 23, 2003)

A man is lying in bed in a Catholic hospital with an oxygen mask over
his mouth. A young auxiliary nurse appears to sponge his face and hands. 
"Nurse," he mumbles from behind the mask, "Are my testicles black?"
Embarrassed the young nurse replies, "I don't know Mr ******, I'm only
here to wash your face and hands." He struggles again to ask, "Nurse,
Are my testicles black?" Again the nurse replies, "I can't tell. I'm
only here to wash your face and hands." 
The ward sister was passing and saw the man getting a little distraught
so marched over to inquire what was wrong. "Sister," he mumbled, "Are my
testicles black?" Being a nurse of longstanding, the sister was
undaunted. She whipped back the bedclothes, pulled down his pajama
trousers, moved his penis out of the way, had a right good look, pulled
up the pajamas, 
replaced the bedclothes and announced, "Nothing wrong with them!!!" At
this the man pulled off his oxygen mask and asked again, "Are my test
results back???


----------



## tunetigress (Feb 23, 2003)

As a person who is stuck wearing a mask from time to time, I think I'd best be a little more careful from now on!!!


----------



## Kirk (Feb 23, 2003)

Dot .. wanna play Nurse and patient with mask??


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Dot .. wanna play Nurse and patient with mask??  *



Kirk,

Why would Dot wear the Mask?  :shrug:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Dot .. wanna play Nurse and patient with mask??  *



Eh?   

How did I get involved in this?  

BTW  I only play doctor with someone quailified and with all the right equipment. 

And Kirk if I did you'd end up being the guy in the hospital with the oxygen mask.  

:lol:

And I don't mind playin' dress up but I don't know if I'd bother with the mask.  It would just get in the way.  heh heh heh


----------



## Seig (Feb 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Eh?
> 
> How did I get involved in this?
> ...


Now that was a visualization I just did not need..............


----------

